# Transfers to and from the barcelona airport



## ilene13 (Aug 30, 2014)

We are leaving for Spain on Wednesday.  We fly into the Barcelona airport and we are staying at the Renaissance hotel.   Should we just cab it or should we arrange private transfers through the hotel?  The hotel price is about $100 each way.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We are leaving for Spain on Wednesday.  We fly into the Barcelona airport and we are staying at the Renaissance hotel.   Should we just cab it or should we arrange private transfers through the hotel?  The hotel price is about $100 each way.



Take the Airporter bus to Plaza Catalonia for  about 6 euros then a taxi from there. Even cheaper is the train to Sants Station, but with luggage is a PITA.

Jim


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Jim,
   Thank you for the reply.  When we fly out of Barcelona, our flight leaves at 7:25 am to Granada.   Would a cab or the private transportation be better?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2014)

That early, I'd take a taxi. Traffic won't be an issue. You'll probably be going to terminal 1 which is a lot smaller than where your int'l flight will come into. Taxis there are metered and heavily regulated. It will be well below the hotel's private car rate.

Added: iirc, the taxi from near plaza Catalonia to terminal 2 was around €35.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 31, 2014)

We took a taxi to the airport from our hotel and it was not very much. I think around 20 Euros.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 1, 2014)

In 2012, our  taxi from the Renaissance to the airport was about the equivalent of $60. The hotel called the taxi, so maybe it was more expensive than a passing taxi. We had an afternoon flight, so they gave us late check out, a wine, cheese and fruit plate when we arrived, and the breakfast buffet was great. We arrived by ferry from Rome, so we had a short arrival taxi ride, and thought the airport taxi a bit expensive for the distance.  We were only there one night as we were heading for Mallorca and a week at Son Antem.


----------



## cmh (Sep 6, 2014)

I recently went to Barcelona for the first time - solo trip on a spur of the moment when I found a great airfare (less than $800) less than 2 weeks to departure, in late July and I used taxis to/from the airport.  As a solo traveler, I thought the taxi cost was well worth it.  I also stayed at the Marriott Renaissance…..enjoyed the hotel and the location.  Loved Barcelona!  Such an easy town to get around where you can get a T10 metro ticket (10 trips) that is reasonable and so flexible - can be used on the subway, the bus and the tram. Buy your T10 ticket at the convenience/tobacco shop across the street from the hotel…..the hotel concierge can point it out and explain it.  In order to buy such a ticket at the metro station machines, you must have a chip and pin credit card, which I did not, so that's why I used the store across the street and just paid in euros.  Easy to get around town……lots of good food. I enjoyed it so much that I think I'll go back again, solo or otherwise.

There is no need to arrange transfers through the hotel - a $100 is way too much & unnecessary. Right now I'm blanking out on the exact cost but thinking it was 30 or so euros. I know that I found out the taxi cost fairly easy on trip advisor right before I left. A very easy and well organized process at the airport.  Just go outside and get in the taxi line. Just be sure to have the name of the hotel and address on a piece of paper to hand to the driver because many of the drivers don't speak any English.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 6, 2014)

We are here.  We used the private driver from the airport to the hotel, but we will take a cab back.  We fly to Granda on Monday.


----------



## cmh (Sep 11, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We are here.  We used the private driver from the airport to the hotel, but we will take a cab back.  We fly to Granda on Monday.



Hope you are enjoying Barcelona!


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 11, 2014)

cmh said:


> Hope you are enjoying Barcelona!



We left Barcelona on Monday, the cab cost 45 euros, and we flew to Grenada.  We spent the night in the Parador del Grenada.  It was worth every penny.  The hotel was spectacular!  Back to Barcelona, it was beautiful and we loved the sightseeing.  We thought the food there was mediocre.  On Tuesday we drove from Grenada to the Marriott Marbella Beach Club.  It is lovely.  Today we went to Gibraltar tomorrow Rhonda, Saturday Cordoba, Sunday a day in the sun and then Monday we will drive to Madrid for our last 4 days!


----------

